# Recommended Dossage for Tesamorelin/Ipamorelin Blend?



## muddawg19 (Nov 9, 2022)

I'm a 30 y/o male starting Tesamorelin 6mg, Ipamorelin 2mg (8mg Total Blend) for weightloss along with proper nutrition and exercise.

What would you recommend my daily dossage be? I'm having trouble doing the math on this blend and could use some help.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 9, 2022)

Having trouble doing the math?


----------



## lfod14 (Nov 29, 2022)

Tesamorelin will do nothing for fat loss, if a doc told you otherwise they're a fucking scam artist. Tessa only effects a very specific type of fat, not the shit we're all walking around with, which is why it's marketed to HIV patients.

WAY cheaper ways to get fat off, going from simple and cheap, to moderate with some sides, all the way up to the evil bad boy. But not damn Tessa. I say that as a huge Peptide advocate.


----------

